# Target 10 mm, Distance 20 m (66ft)



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

OK mister. Enough super-easy, unidimensional cards.

I challenge you to shoot from 20 meters to a Ø 1 cm. target!

Thanks Ordo :thumbsup:

Guess I never would have tried this without You


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Brilliant. Just brilliant! An almost impossible shot made truth. Didn't expect less coming from you, sir.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Incredible!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I believe you can do anything you put your mind to Just a phenomenal shot


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You know what I like about your shooting Kal, you don't go right to the target being hit. You show the rest of us that you are human and miss a couple before contact!!!!!! AWESOME!


----------



## bcuyle (Apr 16, 2018)

Good fun! The joy of hitting your target.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Extraordinary. Just extraordinary.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Incredible shot bro!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Brilliant. Just brilliant! An almost impossible shot made truth. Didn't expect less coming from you, sir.


Thanks Ordo :thumbsup:

I don't think that it is possible to make this shot any more difficult (don't give any options  ).

Using screw as a stand for ball gives two options, miss or straight hit to ball.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

The Norseman said:


> Incredible!


Thanks


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> I believe you can do anything you put your mind to Just a phenomenal shot


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

It was also fun to shoot with Patriot Tactical Slingshot again. It's a frame model with whom I really started slingshooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> You know what I like about your shooting Kal, you don't go right to the target being hit. You show the rest of us that you are human and miss a couple before contact!!!!!! AWESOME!


If I can't hit with first shot, I don't have any reason to make it look like it.

And showing only the lucky shot tells nothing about skill level.

I'm pretty sure if I put a beer can ten meter away, it's a miss with first shot 

Thank You very much Flatband :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

rosco said:


> Extraordinary. Just extraordinary.


Thanks rosco :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Incredible shot bro!


And really hard to see if hit is really hit from that distance. Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn man. Can you think of anything harder than that? Enjoy your videos.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Of course, everybody knows I can replicate that shot easily.

(Cutting the first 1200 shots from the video.)


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

A lot of good comments. But for me the best part of the video is your excitement when you made the hit shot.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> A lot of good comments. But for me the best part of the video is your excitement when you made the hit shot.


So true! I remember when I had my first card cut, I wasn't sure if I did it or not until I walked up to my catch box! Because I was on camera I was trying my hardest not to disturb my neighborhood by running around the block yelling "GGGOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAALLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!" lol


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Awesome shootn man. Can you think of anything harder than that? Enjoy your videos.


Thank You very much Ibojoe :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Of course, everybody knows I can replicate that shot easily.
> 
> (Cutting the first 1200 shots from the video.)


I know You have been thinking this before, otherwise You wouldn't challenged me


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> A lot of good comments. But for me the best part of the video is your excitement when you made the hit shot.


Thanks Jolly :thumbsup:

I wasn't really sure in that moment, was it a good hit or not.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of good comments. But for me the best part of the video is your excitement when you made the hit shot.
> ...


My neighbors are already thinking, that I'm not normal and yelling on the yard is not making any difference to this situation


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That was straight madness! Well done man ! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> That was straight madness! Well done man !
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks Chef :thumbsup:


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

I might be in the minority here, I've watched a lot of slingshot videos, and while the shooting distance is impressive, I don't know if the shooting is that good... That was a lot of shots, plus the warmup shots edited out at the start...

I think your other videos showed better shooting...

I actually like hitting the target with consistency or at least more than half the time.

I don't think hitting a 10mm target at 20m is a good display of your skill... Is it possible to hit it more than once in 10 trys? Especially with the wind that you had on your video?

Peter

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

I have watched many slingshot videos too, with and without editing and videos with hit shots only. Not too many video makers on this forum but maybe we see some Your vids in near future  
I'm not saying anything about skilled shooting but I could perhaps have done this with lesser shots with bandset and ammo size, that I'm used to. And maybe practicing couple time just for this shot before making a video about it.
Hitting more than once in 10 trys ? Yes, it is possible. I can't do it but I'm quite sure that Bill Hays can.
I did, what Ordo challenged me to do. With 22 shots (?) and I'm happy to my result


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe some day I'll do a video...

Just pulled the slingshot out and rebanded it this week.

Weather's finally nice enough here to do some outdoor shooting.

Nothing impressive yet.

I did hit a soda can about 6x in a row from about 35', and averaged a hit about 50% of the time.

Goal is to hit it 75+% of the time.

To the OP, not saying your shooting skills aren't good, but I'm thinking the target size is too small and the distance too great for it to be meaningful or repeatable.

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

petee_c said:


> Maybe some day I'll do a video...
> 
> Just pulled the slingshot out and rebanded it this week.
> 
> ...


Like scatter gun duelling at 60 paces! LOL just a little joke 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Crazy shooting Kal! Always enjoy your videos and I agree with Flatband and some others that its good that you always show us how it really happened. Makes the success all the better.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

petee_c said:


> the target size is too small and the distance too great for it to be meaningful or repeatable.


I think just the opposite :aahhhh:

Now I wanna hear Your opinion about card cut shot from 82ft.

After shot like that, I get a feeling that I never gonna get shooting beer/soda can from 33ft, 10/10.

Year ago I thought shots like this are impossible, but now I have done it.

Aim small miss small. If I can see it, I can hit it.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Crazy shooting Kal! Always enjoy your videos and I agree with Flatband and some others that its good that you always show us how it really happened. Makes the success all the better.


Thank You very much, Buckskin Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## Bama Murdock (May 12, 2018)

Yeah, that's a binocular shot dude. Ha...... Kal is the Zakk Wylde of the catapult world. Fantastic. I watched this and yep, the best part was your reaction dude. I literally cheered when you zinged that thing. Good shooting.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Petee_c, I have no intention to sound snobbish, but a soda can from 10, even 15 meters, is too big of a target. Ok, it's good for plinking and having fun, but it's not challenging. I mean, I am a newbie, and for practice I have a 4cm diameter target, which is also too big, but for my current skill level, and especially my issue with my eyesight (I get my glasses on Monday), it's ok, not challenging, but ok.
I do agree on one thing though. That consistency is a different measure of accuracy than some trick shots. But I am sure Kalevala, my fellow metalhead, is consistent too


----------



## petee_c (Jul 31, 2017)

skropi said:


> Petee_c, I have no intention to sound snobbish, but a soda can from 10, even 15 meters, is too big of a target. Ok, it's good for plinking and having fun, but it's not challenging. I mean, I am a newbie, and for practice I have a 4cm diameter target, which is also too big, but for my current skill level, and especially my issue with my eyesight (I get my glasses on Monday), it's ok, not challenging, but ok.
> I do agree on one thing though. That consistency is a different measure of accuracy than some trick shots. But I am sure Kalevala, my fellow metalhead, is consistent too


I need to hit something at least 50+% of the time for it to be fun, and on most nights I can do that with the soda can ...

I did a lot of indoor shooting in the basement in October and November and then quit for a while and just picked it up again this week. My other target is a slice of a hockey puck which is a 3" circle.

Once I get to 50% success rate with that, I'll move to something smaller.

For me it's all about fun.

The 1st three evenings this week, I didn't even get the tape measure out to mark off 10m, I just paced off 10 steps and added one for good measure.

The last shooting session I decided to measure out that evenings range. I've been shooting at 38'.

For me, it's just a fun hobby, it's a skill I want to develop, but I don't plan to market or capitalize on. I don't think I'll use it to hunt or shoot at live targets.

Peter

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

My opinion is that it would be better if along with your usual target, you place a smaller at its side, and take a few shots on the smaller now and then. If you miss a few shots on the small one, then you just switch to the larger to keep the frustration out. After 2-3 weeks, I am sure you will not use the larger anymore 
But yeah, it's a fun hobby, and everyone is bound to have fun in different ways. For me, fun is to watch the spinner spin wildly after each and every shot, and that's my motivation to become better!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> My opinion is that it would be better if along with your usual target, you place a smaller at its side, and take a few shots on the smaller now and then. If you miss a few shots on the small one, then you just switch to the larger to keep the frustration out. After 2-3 weeks, I am sure you will not use the larger anymore
> But yeah, it's a fun hobby, and everyone is bound to have fun in different ways. For me, fun is to watch the spinner spin wildly after each and every shot, and that's my motivation to become better!


In my outdoor box I keep a can hangar and next to it is just just a pop can tab on a string lol. Doesnt make much sound but dances around and feels pretty good qhen hit. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Bama Murdock said:


> Yeah, that's a binocular shot dude. Ha...... Kal is the Zakk Wylde of the catapult world. Fantastic. I watched this and yep, the best part was your reaction dude. I literally cheered when you zinged that thing. Good shooting.


Thanks Bama :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> That consistency is a different measure of accuracy than some trick shots.


Kind of yes and no 

When shooting longer range and using small targets, You have to make small adjustments with every shots when not hitting target.

Small change looks huge after 20 m, so I think that with trick shots You must have consistency.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Kalevala I agree. I was just pointing out to Petee that the purpose of your videos isn't to show just how many times you will hit a can, but to show very difficult shots


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> My opinion is that it would be better if along with your usual target, you place a smaller at its side, and take a few shots on the smaller now and then. If you miss a few shots on the small one, then you just switch to the larger to keep the frustration out. After 2-3 weeks, I am sure you will not use the larger anymore
> But yeah, it's a fun hobby, and everyone is bound to have fun in different ways.


 :yeahthat:

True every word :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

skropi said:


> Kalevala I agree. I was just pointing out to Petee that the purpose of your videos isn't to show just how many times you will hit a can, but to show very difficult shots


Thanks skropi 

Petee_c - Nothing wrong using beer can as target, it was my first target too when I was shooting M8 hex nuts from 15 m.

Don't You think, that trying to hit 10mm target from 20m (trying first time this) and hitting it after about 20 shots, shows some level of consistency ?

Longer range, small targets, not hitting every shot :banghead: , my kind of fun :headbang:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

So everything can still be found


----------

